# harvest at full moon?



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

I have heard from a friend that swears by harvesting at a full moon... Your thoughts?


----------



## vostok (Sep 27, 2015)

The last 2 auto grows I did, back in June.. I germed them according to the rules of lunar alignment ..as in germing a few days (3) before a full moon, the idea that the moons gravity has some 'pull-push' effect on the seeds, I monitored it closely, as you may see its difficult to have a control setup with this, sorry Rose but its nothing Flash!!!
of the 20 (DIY)seeds 15 germed...about average for me, I did the same 14 days later, for the new moon? ..and got the same result, I'm not saying it don't work, I want this to work, but until I've setup a proper control point, I'm shooting in the wind,
the theory says it 'should' work, but so far the results are poor, ..I've yet to test other aspects of this 'lunar gravity' on our plants...and open to ideas


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks vostok. My friend feels if it can change tide it can cause plants to ripen more quickly.. I have no idea. Thank you so much for your comment.


----------



## vostok (Sep 27, 2015)

I found my notes..

*New Moon to Full Moon* = Sow, Potup, Bud, Graft.

*Full Moon to New Moon* = Plow, Cultivate, Weed, Reap

*New Moon to First Quarter* = Plant Above Ground Crops

I may have lost some in translation ...lol


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't think it lost anything in the translation. Cool. thank you.


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 27, 2015)

was going to watch the eclipse going on right now....all clouds here. They do seem to of hurried up since the moon nights started.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

I think so too, but it has been colder here which does that too I think.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 27, 2015)

I have always heard about harvesting at the full moon. I always assumed it had something to do with the old time farmers being able to work past sunset by working to the light of the full moon.

I just did a quick Google on it and there's a ton about why you should harvest at the full moon. Not just pot but many plants. Many sites claim that oils and extracts are at their highest at a full moon.

Yeah, right. Sounds like sales bull.

However, when you think about it, cannabis might be a little different at the full moon when it has been getting a lot of light at night versus the half and new moon that hardly gives any light at all.

Pot, being a photosensitive plant, might actually be more or less in veg or flower mode during higher or lower light exposure during the critical period.

Might actually be some truth to it. Especially with photosensitive plants.

Now, if someone is saying that indoor plants have something to do with the full moon, I might cry hocus pocus.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2015)

Interesting thoughts Hackerman, thank you.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2015)

I have always planted, by seed or start, above ground crops near or at the full moon. The below ground crops planted at the dark of the moon.  Mr. TC is adiment about planting our girls near a full moon, outside that is. Interesting to think of harvesting during a full moon. Time and moon won't be right this year for me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 29, 2015)

i always think about my 1st concert on a full moon---warren zevon---werewolves of london---howlin' wolf----smokestack lightnin 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvUZhAZTdOk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTDjD_UdJYs


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvf6jr_howlin-wolf-smokestack-lightnin-she-gave-me-gasoline_music


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2015)

I loved Warren.  Out of all the famous people who I think it would have been fun to party with....I think I might have chosen him for a wild time.

As far as harvesting with the full moon....well only if it falls when it is time to harvest.  I really think that in days past they did harvest with the full moon because of the increased light.  I swear that there is light enough some full moons to read outdoors.  The tides have to do with the gravitational pull of the moon.  So the question really is:  Does the gravitational pull of the moon affect plants?  I don't think there really is any scientific evidence, just anecdotal stuff handed down over generations.  So, I personally say, harvest when the plant is ready.


----------

